# Been a nikon shooter for a long time



## samm (Jun 7, 2013)

But im going to the darkside ,To Canon .I have my reasons i wont go into .Ill end up getting rid of my nikon equipment .:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ratssass (Jun 7, 2013)

...forgive him,for he knows not what he does.(based on being posted in a NIKON forum...lol)


----------



## cptkid (Jun 7, 2013)

Unless you're shooting lots of video your reasons are moot. 

Blasphemy!


----------



## SCraig (Jun 7, 2013)

cptkid said:


> Unless you're shooting lots of video your reasons are moot.
> 
> Blasphemy!


No, actually his reasons are whatever he wants them to be.

I guarantee that if someone posted a bunch of shots without any information about what they were shot on that nobody here could tell whether they were shot with a Nikon or a Canon.  Both are excellent devices, both are fully capable of excellent photographs in the right hands and junk in the wrong hands.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, I hope everything works out for you.  Sounds expensive.


----------



## Designer (Jun 7, 2013)

Are you going to list your Nikon equipment on here?


----------



## Aloicious (Jun 7, 2013)

+1 on scott's post, either platform and and will give excellent results if used properly. regardless I hope you have fun with whatever you get...

I think you should donate your 800 f5.6 to Sharon or Kris...I'd love to see what those guys would capture with a super-mega-tele like that.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 7, 2013)

Aloicious said:


> +1 on scott's post, either platform and and will give excellent results if used properly. regardless I hope you have fun with whatever you get...
> 
> I think you should donate your 800 f5.6 to Sharon or Kris...I'd love to see what those guys would capture with a super-mega-tele like that.


This sounds like a fantastic idea!!!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 7, 2013)

Canon vs Nikon = Coke vs Pepsu = Burger King vs McDonald's....  Everyone has thier own reasons for believing one is superior to the other...

It's the Player, not the brand of stick he uses... 

Same thing... 

It's the photographer, not the camera.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 7, 2013)

BuS_RiDeR said:
			
		

> It's the photographer, not the camera.



Canon users all seem to believe that...   ;-)


----------



## Onbird (Jun 8, 2013)

I am with the previous two comments. You have to know your camera intimately and have the steps down to the point it is about actually taking the photo and not the technical stuff. If not just by a point a shoot is all you will need!

I remember back a few years ago a very good friend of mine spent a fortune on some Nikon cameras and accessories. He was very eager to go all the way, of course back then he had the money do so. He had zero traditional training and Ben always complained about his photos were subrate. 

It was not until we went on a vacation together we swapped cameras around and questioned me as to what I did to get decent photos? The rest is history as they say, infact he takes some amazing photos today, better than mine. IMHO

Not sure of the details as to why he is switching, but that is a very expensive move and most likely not required. Perhaps a more through investigation should have been done...just saying!

Happy Shooting!


----------



## tecboy (Jun 8, 2013)

You must pass the endurance test. You must shoot a least thousand photos in one day to be a canon user.


----------



## cptkid (Jun 8, 2013)

SCraig said:


> cptkid said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you're shooting lots of video your reasons are moot.
> ...



I think because its hard to convey sarcasm over the internet you didn't realise that I was being sarcastic. 

I don't care if you shoot Canon/Nikon/Sony whatever. 

I shoot digital on Nikon & most of my film on Canon.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure why you felt like coming out with this declaration you are moving from Nikon to Canon.
This is your life, your money, your decision.
You are not betraying anyone by switching to Canon.
Canon makes good cameras and so does Nikon, some models are better on Canon and some better on Nikon.

I wish you lots of joy with your new camera!


----------



## sleist (Jun 8, 2013)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> Canon vs Nikon = Coke vs Pepsu = Burger King vs McDonald's....  Everyone has thier own reasons for believing one is superior to the other...
> 
> It's the Player, not the brand of stick he uses...
> 
> ...



If this is true, then there's no reason to change brands either.
If gear doesn't matter, why switch in the first place? 

Such a change is always going to cost you - perhaps a lot if you have a lot of gear to get rid of.
The odds of being satisfied with such a change are very slim and are often limited to a few specific gear deficiencies in a given system.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 8, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> > +1 on scott's post, either platform and and will give excellent results if used properly. regardless I hope you have fun with whatever you get...
> ...



Heck, I'd even be willing to "share custody" of it with Kris! We'll switch off every 3 months--but we'd have to work out summers and holidays so it was equitable. :lmao:

Oh, and by the way...thanks, Aloicious, for putting me in the same field with Kris! There's hardly any comparison, but I do appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 8, 2013)

I say go head buy the canon but also keep the Nikon gear unless you need to recover some money. I love to own both if I had a money tree.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 8, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> I say go head buy the canon but also keep the Nikon gear unless you need to recover some money. I love to own both if I had a money tree.



Why do you need both?  Just curious since I really don't see any point to it.  I'd prefer to sell one brand and either recoup some of my investment or buy more gear that I could use with the brand I kept.  I don't see any point in owning a 70-300 lens for a Canon as well as a 70-300 lens for a Nikon, for example.


----------



## sleist (Jun 8, 2013)

SCraig said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > I say go head buy the canon but also keep the Nikon gear unless you need to recover some money. I love to own both if I had a money tree.
> ...



I think this would depend on the reasons for switching.
If the reason was body specific, then replacing your Nikon gear would be a reasonable next step.

On the other hand, if you're switching only because you need/want a Canon lens not available in Nikon mount, then shooting two systems for specific needs might make sense depending on replacement costs and other factors.
I don't think it's much different from shooting DX _*and*_ FX bodies depending on need (as opposed to "upgrading to FX"), or adding an M43 kit for travel or street.  A "horses for courses" approach if you will.

One needs to do their own math with respect to budget, need, wife acceptance factor ....  
The best choice will depend on individual circumstances.  As for the OP, we have no info on that.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 8, 2013)

sleist said:


> I think this would depend on the reasons for switching.
> If the reason was body specific, then replacing your Nikon gear would be a reasonable next step.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're switching only because you need/want a Canon lens not available in Nikon mount, then shooting two systems for specific needs might make sense depending on replacement costs and other factors.
> ...



Good point, I can accept that.  I just couldn't think of a good reason to maintain both brands, but you obviously did


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 8, 2013)

SCraig said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > I say go head buy the canon but also keep the Nikon gear unless you need to recover some money. I love to own both if I had a money tree.
> ...


IMO,It's just like having two cars of different manufactures Each one drives different or offers maybe something the other don't. The end result is probably the same though.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 8, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> IMO,It's just like having two cars of different manufactures Each one drives different or offers maybe something the other don't. The end result is probably the same though.


Well, I can relate to that since I do have two motorcycles, but in my opinion, if you want to use that analogy, I'd say that it's more like having two different brands of RACE car.  I Feel that one could accomplish more if they focused on one brand and learned to use it properly rather than dividing their efforts between two that are completely different in the way that they behave.

I'm fully convinced that if you put a good Canon body in the hands of someone who knows how to use it and a good Nikon body in the hands of someone who knows how to use it that the quality of the images from both are going to be virtually indistinguishable.  I'm not touting the adage that it's the photographer and not the camera because a good tool is just as important as the knowledge of how to use it.  I'm simply stating that there is a point where photographer and camera become one regardless of brand.

I'm also fully convinced that jumping from one brand to another brand simply because one feels that the "Other Brand" is going to make them a better photographer overall is misleading in most cases.  For the vast majority of us learning how to use what we already have is going to yield better results than simply using another brand.

That said, I'm fully aware that both Canon and Nikon have some limitations with ANY of their bodies.  Some Canon bodies may do certain things better than certain Nikon bodies, but at the same time both manufacturers have a large number of bodies to choose from.  For example, I don't see that abandoning a mid-range Nikon body to jump to a high-end Canon body is a comparable switch.

But, to each their own.  This is just my own opinion and everyone has to make their own choice as to what is best for them.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 8, 2013)

SCraig said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > IMO,It's just like having two cars of different manufactures Each one drives different or offers maybe something the other don't. The end result is probably the same though.
> ...


Good points.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 8, 2013)

sm4him said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Aloicious said:
> ...


The shipping cost would get expensive after a while.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 8, 2013)

I played around with my friend nikon.  The menu is difference.  I have no idea how to operate it even I'm a canon user.  You may have to the read manual from scratch.  Why don't you tell us what is wrong with your nikon, so we can help you to save money and times?


----------



## goodguy (Jun 8, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Why do you need both? Just curious since I really don't see any point to it. I'd prefer to sell one brand and either recoup some of my investment or buy more gear that I could use with the brand I kept. I don't see any point in owning a 70-300 lens for a Canon as well as a 70-300 lens for a Nikon, for example.



But think about it, it would be like the Blue (Jedi) light saber against the Red (Sith) light saber.
You could have wonderful battles in your house LOL


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 8, 2013)

goodguy said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you need both? Just curious since I really don't see any point to it. I'd prefer to sell one brand and either recoup some of my investment or buy more gear that I could use with the brand I kept. I don't see any point in owning a 70-300 lens for a Canon as well as a 70-300 lens for a Nikon, for example.
> ...


Yea put them under water torture test and use them for hammering things around the house with things that need fixing.See who comes out on top.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 8, 2013)

sm4him said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Aloicious said:
> ...


I wouldn't even be greedy.  I'll just put my request in now for july-august and September . Get me through Osprey season..  does the OP need my shipping address?


----------



## bc_steve (Jun 8, 2013)

no idea how invested in Nikon you are, but it sounds needlessly expensive.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 8, 2013)

The more I read this thread, the more I am inclined to think it was intended to start an argument. I am glad no one has taken the bait....lol
A good photographer can capture great images with mediocre equipment.  Just like a good trumpet player can sound great on a inexpensive student model horn.   The expensive professional model will be easier to play but he/she can still sound great on a mediocre horn.  Switching from Nikon to Canon is like a Mechanic switching tool brands and having to replace every wrench and socket because they won't work together.  I doubt if the rewards will be worth the expense.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 8, 2013)

greybeard said:


> The more I read this thread, the more I am inclined to think it was intended to start an argument. I am glad no one has taken the bait....lol


Actually I was thinking the exact same thing, the person that started this thread didn't add even one more comment to his/her own thread and the whole thing has a bit of a trollish smell to it.

And yes I am glad to see no one here started to bash Canon or the person that posted this thread.


----------



## sleist (Jun 8, 2013)

goodguy said:


> I am glad to see no one here started to bash Canon or the person that posted this thread.



He probably ran himself over with his own car.
Only someone that stupid would even think of trading in Nikon gear and using crap from Canon.

What a loser.


----------



## MLCIII (Jun 8, 2013)

Sleist is a fool. Getting rid of that nikon crap is the best decision OP ever made. 

Okay, fanboyism has officially been covered. I couldn't imagine spending all that money for no real reason. Trolling it must be.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 8, 2013)

Last month:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon-lenses/326141-my-800mm-came-today.htm
Gotta love drama.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if the OP was really looking for an argument or not?  If he is he should head over to DPR, there are lots of fanboys there.  I spend my time here because everyone is much more intelligent and knows that brand doesn't really matter except for a few small exceptions.  I personally don't care, put any brand system in my hand with a big decent lens and I can still get great shots...  I think the OP is frustrated with his D4 and his MF 800mm because he doesn't know how to use it.  If he wants a 5dm3 with a 800mm L so be it.  If he still doesn't understand exposure, his 16K investment won't help much


----------



## matthewo (Jun 8, 2013)

I must admit I have thought about it once or twice, but not for very long. a lot of time seeing that canon may have had a lens or two that Nikon didn't have the exact same thing, just something close.

regardless, the grass is always thought to be greener on the other side, maybe its you see some post on fred Miranda with the data inbedded and say wow that canon can take some amazing photos, not knowing the editing and time and endless not so great photos thrown out.

a lot of us, me included, if we have a few bucks buy and sell gear moving up, not even giving our selves enough time to really learn the lens or camera. still one of my favorite photos was taken with a d800 and a manual focus 25 year old 500mm p lens. it was sharp and able to be printed huge if wanted tooo.

lighting, subject mater, and filling the frame, and knowing how to use what you have, will usually beat something much more expensive if not used properly.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2013)

Canon has much better TV commercials...like the skateboarder roaring down a hill and photographing a rolling, flaming car tire. I mean, man, that's a Canon exclusive. And the NFL touchdown from the cheap seats, with the running back leaping up over the entire defense to score a TD, and then the action being captured by a digital Rebel and kit lens! Only with a Canon d-slr are such amazing things possible!


----------



## tecboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Canon has much better TV commercials...like the skateboarder roaring down a hill and photographing a rolling, flaming car tire. I mean, man, that's a Canon exclusive. And the NFL touchdown from the cheap seats, with the running back leaping up over the entire defense to score a TD, and then the action being captured by a digital Rebel and kit lens! Only with a Canon d-slr are such amazing things possible!



Ummm...what about nikon TV commercial with Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## matthewo (Jun 9, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has much better TV commercials...like the skateboarder roaring down a hill and photographing a rolling, flaming car tire. I mean, man, that's a Canon exclusive. And the NFL touchdown from the cheap seats, with the running back leaping up over the entire defense to score a TD, and then the action being captured by a digital Rebel and kit lens! Only with a Canon d-slr are such amazing things possible!
> ...



true, but what do you really expect, anyone that's going to buy a camera because of a tv commercial isn't going to be buying the top dollar stuff. we all know better.


----------



## Onbird (Jun 9, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Actually I was thinking the exact same thing, the person that started this thread didn't add even one more comment to his/her own thread and the whole thing has a bit of a trollish smell to it.
> 
> And yes I am glad to see no one here started to bash Canon or the person that posted this thread.



Have to agree Gents! Someone with way to much spare time on their side!


----------



## samm (Jun 9, 2013)

I do have to much time on my hands .Retired and nothing to do ,but saltwater fish and hunt .Wake up when ever i get up.decide on what to do next .


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Jun 9, 2013)

THat still doesn't explain why you are looking at switching? It seems there are quite a few people on here that would be interested in a proper explanation


----------



## SCraig (Jun 9, 2013)

DanielLewis76 said:


> THat still doesn't explain why you are looking at switching? It seems there are quite a few people on here that would be interested in a proper explanation



He does not owe anybody on this board anything.  No explanation, proper or otherwise.  If he chooses to switch from one brand to another that is entirely his business and not that of anyone else.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jun 9, 2013)

SCraig said:


> cptkid said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you're shooting lots of video your reasons are moot.
> ...



Scott,

I agree with the spirit of your post, that both are great cameras and flame wars are a pointless waste of time, however I will disagree that nobody here can tell if an image was shot on Canon or Nikon. If it's SOOC, and it's a technically correct capture, I feel pretty confident I could get at least a good number of them right, I imagine quite a folks who are regulars here also could.

Both brands have a certain "look' to them and there are definitely subtle differences between they render color.

---

That said, OP, unless you're shooting a lot of video, it's a huge waste to unload all your gear and turn around any buy pretty much the same product, but from a different brand.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 9, 2013)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Scott,
> 
> I agree with the spirit of your post, that both are great cameras and flame wars are a pointless waste of time, however I will disagree that nobody here can tell if an image was shot on Canon or Nikon. If it's SOOC, and it's a technically correct capture, I feel pretty confident I could get at least a good number of them right, I imagine quite a folks who are regulars here also could.
> 
> Both brands have a certain "look' to them and there are definitely subtle differences between they render color.


I trust you to be honest, so pick up the magazine of your choice, go through it, and let me know what every photograph in it was shot with.  Be honest.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 9, 2013)

SCraig said:


> jamesbjenkins said:
> 
> 
> > Scott,
> ...


. . . and N-Photo doesn't count.


----------



## samm (Jun 9, 2013)

Nope im not trolling for anything .Just wanted some input .I got what i needed to hear .
Thanks 
Happy Shootin.


----------



## Michael79 (Jun 9, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has much better TV commercials...like the skateboarder roaring down a hill and photographing a rolling, flaming car tire. I mean, man, that's a Canon exclusive. And the NFL touchdown from the cheap seats, with the running back leaping up over the entire defense to score a TD, and then the action being captured by a digital Rebel and kit lens! Only with a Canon d-slr are such amazing things possible!
> ...


Great point not only are us nikon users smart, were sexy too!


----------



## samm (Jun 9, 2013)

My wife says im a Hunk of a Gentleman. No matter how compulsive i get . lol
No complaints from her ever.Never ??s me on my buying things.


----------



## sleist (Jun 9, 2013)

jamesbjenkins said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > cptkid said:
> ...



That may be true, but with a truly excellent photo, nobody should really care what camera was used.
The camera is just a means to an end.  The paint, brush, and canvas for an artist that calls themselves "photographer".
Camera companies like to reinforce the belief that the gear matters more than the mind.

It doesn't.


----------



## samm (Jun 9, 2013)

I do believe in buying Top Shelf Products,No matter what it may be .All good insight on this topic.
Thanks


----------

